
Adobe working on a patch for 'critical' TIFF vulnerability in CS5 software - tuananh
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/12/3015925/adobe-patch-critical-tiff-vulnerability-cs5-malware
======
JoachimSchipper
Context: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3952263>, Adobe's initial
response, mentions upgrading to CS6 as the _only_ remedy. The comments are
predictably unhappy about this.

~~~
pasbesoin
Yes, the original wording in Adobe's initial press release was rather
convoluted but, once absorbed, fairly clear and unambiguous. I think this
Verge article is parroting a false, revisionist history on Adobe's part.

------
infinitivium
Adobe has become a troll of the software industry. Everyone dealt with their
Flash crap for years, Apple/HTML5/etc finally killed it, and now all they have
left is the CS suite. As soon as a better crop of graphics apps comes around
Adobe is finished.

~~~
citricsquid
> Everyone dealt with their Flash crap for years, Apple/HTML5/etc finally
> killed it, and now all they have left is the CS suite.

huh, Flash isn't dead... far from it.

~~~
abbyroad9191
It isn't dead. This hatred towards flash has become a mob mentality and it's
stupid. No one's charging you to run their software. There have been a lot of
amazing cross platform applications made because of flash.

~~~
Zirro
"No one's charging you to run their software."

I haven't seen anyone claiming that either. However, you're being forced to
install and run it to access certain sites and that's why I'd be more than
glad to see it replaced with a more open technology as soon as possible.

